# Does a 65 trunk lid fit on a 64



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

Oddly enough the quarters are the same so I was not sure about the rear trunk


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The contour of the rear 4" of these two deck lids is different.


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

*64 Lemans Lid*

The 64 Lemans lid will fit but the rear trim strip is in the wrong place for a GTO . You see lots of 64 GTOs with the Lemans lid .


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

I have abandoned my efforts in attempting to find a good 64 trunk lid. What is out there is worse than mine and folks want a fortune for them. Body shop said 400 dollars to fix mine. I did not think it was that bad but he says he has to split the seams to clean them out. Otherwise he cant guarantee that it will not rust through.


----------

